# cosa farà dio di me ?



## Old oscar (29 Marzo 2009)

*cosa farà dio di me ?*

……..certo,  probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.

Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.

Per l’uomo è diverso, l’uomo ha una coscienza, l’uomo ha il libero arbitrio. A noi è dato poter decidere se essere quello per cui dio ci ha creati oppure resistere, cercare di cambiarci, cercare di modificarci. 

Io non so cosa farà dio di me, ma sò cosa faro io. Uso il mio libero arbitrio e decido di non contrastare il suo volere.
Ecco, io ho scelto. Mi metto nelle mani di dio, non mi oppongo, lascio che dio faccia di me quello che lui crede. Non mi chiedo se questo sia giusto o meno, faccio quello che mi fa star bene. Penso che dio ( se un dio c’è ) voglia solamente il nostro bene. Allora, se una cosa mi fa star bene, la faccio, perchè facendola sento che faccio la volontà di dio.

E voi ?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Marzo 2009)

*è il padre nostro*



oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo, probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


stesso ad essere un enigma. dice: e non ci indurre in tentazione.
ma come... Dio ci indurrebbe in tentazione? ma non era il diavolo?

mi piace molto di più quando dice: così in cielo così in terra.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2009)

Sarebbe carino usassi la maiuscola per Dio, non credi?

Il tuo non è libero arbitrio, comunque, è relativismo (verificare su wikipedia, ove necessario..!)


----------



## Old oscar (29 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino usassi la maiuscola per Dio, non credi?
> 
> Il tuo non è libero arbitrio, comunque, è relativismo (verificare su wikipedia, ove necessario..!)



si,sarebbe carino.

ora.........dici la tua o preferisci continuare ad analizzarmi dando pareri ?
( verificare nella tua anima, ove necessario ).

o forse, non hai capito il senso del 3d ?
e probabilmente neppure della minuscola........


mi è stato detto che non volevo parlare di me ( anche tu me lo hai detto, tempo fa, mi hai detto che dovevo sporcarmi le mani, ti ricordi ? ).
bene, io,in questo 3d racconto qualcosa di me, mi sporco le mani,  rivelo qualcosa di profondo, di importante,  più importante di sapere quanti anni ho o quante volte faccio l'amore in un mese etc. etc.

mi è stato detto che apro 3d stupidi ( e probabilmente, per alcuni anche questo lo è ), senza interesse etc. etc.

bene, vogliamo andare un pochino avanti ?
parlare sul serio ?

o preferiamo fermarci e parlare di sesso etc. etc. ? ( oddio, non che disdegni, percarità ) però.... se vogliamo conoscerci, al di là dei dati anagrafici, delle preferenze sessuali, gastronomiche etc. etc........


al bar si parla di sport e di donne, ma non solo,dipende da noi.......


----------



## Old oscar (29 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> stesso ad essere un enigma. dice: e non ci indurre in tentazione.
> ma come... Dio ci indurrebbe in tentazione? ma non era il diavolo?
> 
> mi piace molto di più quando dice: così in cielo così in terra.


si, ok, ma non hai risposto alla mia domandina.


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo,  probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


La volontà di Dio la puoi conoscere per mezzo della lettura della Bibbia e attraverso la preghiera.
Non credo che fare tutto quel che ti passa per la capa, possa esser chiamato "fare la volontà di Dio".


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La volontà di Dio la puoi conoscere per mezzo della lettura della Bibbia e attraverso la preghiera.
> Non credo che fare tutto quel che ti passa per la capa, possa esser chiamato "fare la volontà di Dio".


Quale bibbia? Una delle diciassette versioni tutte chiamate "originali" e spesso in contraddizione tra loro o una delle migliaia di altre edizioni rimaneggiate da altre migliaia di traduttori e "rivisitatori" e come le prime piene zeppe di contraddizioni, errori storici, ripetizioni ed aggiunte estemporanee?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La volontà di Dio la puoi conoscere per mezzo della lettura della Bibbia e attraverso la preghiera.
> Non credo che fare tutto quel che ti passa per la capa, possa esser chiamato "fare la volontà di Dio".


quel dio di cui parli tu è il dio della Bibbia, è Dio ( ecco qui ci vuole la maiuscola ).
Io, parlando di me, non intendevo " quel " dio.

se per te va bene, intedi pure " quel " dio, ok

.......... però non hai risposto alla mia domandina, ti sei limitato  a farmi la morale.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si,sarebbe carino.
> 
> ora.........dici la tua o preferisci continuare ad analizzarmi dando pareri ?
> ( verificare nella tua anima, ove necessario ).
> ...


e chi parla di te?!?!?

In generale la tesi che sostieni CHIAMASI RELATIVISMO, non LIBERO ARBITRIO.

Tu che c'entri?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quel dio di cui parli tu è il dio della Bibbia, è Dio ( ecco qui ci vuole la maiuscola ).
> Io, parlando di me, non intendevo " quel " dio.
> 
> se per te va bene, intedi pure " quel " dio, ok
> ...


Ti aspettavi qualcosa di diverso dal Giobbino?
Provo a risponderti io per come la penso:
Se cominci a pensare che la tua vita debba essere per forza di cose dettata dalla volontà altrui, cominci già, a mio avviso, col piede sbagliato.
Pensi davvero di essere (tu, io o chiunque altro) tanto importante perchè la tua esistenza debba essere guidata dal volere di una qualsiasi entità superiore? Siamo piccolissimi, e davvero insignificanti, se paragonati all'Universo, quindi penso sia presunzione pensare di valere anche solo la consapevolezza della propria esistenza nell'animo di un presunto "giostraio" superiore. Resta il fatto che esistiamo, e che siamo immersi in una corrente che si muove malgrado noi in una direzione precisa. Stabilire chi, cosa e perchè imponga questa corrente mi pare quantomeno dispersivo di energie che per ognuno di noi sono limitate quanto il tempo a disposizione. Sta quindi a noi solo la decisione di favorire la corrente, lasciarsi trasportare passivamente o tentare di contrastarla, pur con la consapevolezza che essa continuerà a scorrere, e sempre nello stesso senso. Se mi chiedi quale sia questo senso, devo risponderti che esso va osservato non dal punto di vista della nostra breve vita, ma in una visione più ampia, acquisendo la quale le cose diventano molto più evidenti. Semplifico dicendoti che si tratta del senso che va "dal male al bene". A volte, nel corso di una breve vita, od anche in una determinata epoca storica, potrebbe apparire che il moto sia inverso, ma si tratta comunque di una situazione del tutto locale e limitata: universalmente il senso è sempre univoco.
Non dare quindi né colpa né merito di quanto ti accade a qualcun altro, ma tenta di gestire la tua vita nel modo che ritieni più giusto, consapevole del fatto che alla fine dovrai rendere conto non a terzi ipotetici, bensì solamente alla tua coscienza, che è l'unica cosa alla quale non puoi mentire.
Questo, ben inteso, è il mio pensiero, privo di qualsiasi "testo sacro" di supporto.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo, probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


 Lo stesso discorso lo potrebbe fare un serial killer...


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino usassi la maiuscola per Dio, non credi?
> 
> Il tuo non è libero arbitrio, comunque, è relativismo (verificare su wikipedia, ove necessario..!)


 Il relativismo è un'ottima cosa ( il suo contrario è assolutismo, basta rifletterci un po' su...), ma questo discorso è fatalismo, non relativismo.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stesso discorso lo potrebbe fare un serial killer...


concordo.
Poi che controsenso è ?:

_ Io non so cosa farà dio di me, ma sò cosa faro io. Uso il mio libero arbitrio e decido *di non contrastare il suo volere.

*_O te ne freghi e fai quel che vuoi o non contrasti il suo volere perchè spesso non coincidono affatto_*


*_


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo,  probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


cosa farà Dio di me?


Polvere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Dimenticavo la prima parte del post originario: Lo sciacallo non pensare che preferirebbe la vita dell'ape alla sua: queste sono considerazioni retoriche che nulla hanno a che fare con la realtà. La vita di un'ape non è per nulla una bella vita, anche se svolazza di fiore in fiore si fa un culo tanto, e la gestione dell'alveare prevede sacrifici enormi per ogni suo componente. Il bello dei fiori è solo poesia umana, non pretendiamo che le api la vedano come noi, che i fiori li mettiamo nei vasi. Lo sciacallo apprezza l'odore di carogna, fa parte della sua natura apprezzare quello che per lui è un profumo, e grazie a questo tipo di sensibilità egli si può permettere di sfamarsi e di fare la sua parte nel meccanismo bilogico.
Mi ha sempre dato un po' fastidio quando si prende la vita animale come esempio, perchè ci si dimentica sempre che non sono uomini vestiti da bestie, bensi siamo noi le bestie vestiti da uomini.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre dato un po' fastidio quando si prende la vita animale come esempio, perchè ci si dimentica sempre che non sono uomini vestiti da bestie, bensi siamo noi le bestie vestiti da uomini.
















  bravo alce, quando ce vò ce vò


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti aspettavi qualcosa di diverso dal Giobbino?
> Provo a risponderti io per come la penso:
> Se cominci a pensare che la tua vita debba essere per forza di cose dettata dalla volontà altrui, cominci già, a mio avviso, col piede sbagliato.
> Pensi davvero di essere (tu, io o chiunque altro) tanto importante perchè la tua esistenza debba essere guidata dal volere di una qualsiasi entità superiore? Siamo piccolissimi, e davvero insignificanti, se paragonati all'Universo, quindi penso sia presunzione pensare di valere anche solo la consapevolezza della propria esistenza nell'animo di un presunto "giostraio" superiore. Resta il fatto che esistiamo, e che siamo immersi in una corrente che si muove malgrado noi in una direzione precisa. Stabilire chi, cosa e perchè imponga questa corrente mi pare quantomeno dispersivo di energie che per ognuno di noi sono limitate quanto il tempo a disposizione. Sta quindi a noi solo la decisione di favorire la corrente, lasciarsi trasportare passivamente o tentare di contrastarla, pur con la consapevolezza che essa continuerà a scorrere, e sempre nello stesso senso. Se mi chiedi quale sia questo senso, devo risponderti che esso va osservato non dal punto di vista della nostra breve vita, ma in una visione più ampia, acquisendo la quale le cose diventano molto più evidenti. Semplifico dicendoti che si tratta del senso che va "dal male al bene". A volte, nel corso di una breve vita, od anche in una determinata epoca storica, potrebbe apparire che il moto sia inverso, ma si tratta comunque di una situazione del tutto locale e limitata: universalmente il senso è sempre univoco.
> ...


 
che bel post. grazie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: mi sento molto in sintonia con il tuo modo di vedere e sentire.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti aspettavi qualcosa di diverso dal Giobbino?
> Provo a risponderti io per come la penso:
> Se cominci a pensare che la tua vita debba essere per forza di cose dettata dalla volontà altrui, cominci già, a mio avviso, col piede sbagliato.
> Pensi davvero di essere (tu, io o chiunque altro) tanto importante perchè la tua esistenza debba essere guidata dal volere di una qualsiasi entità superiore? Siamo piccolissimi, e davvero insignificanti, se paragonati all'Universo, quindi penso sia presunzione pensare di valere anche solo la consapevolezza della propria esistenza nell'animo di un presunto "giostraio" superiore. Resta il fatto che esistiamo, e che siamo immersi in una corrente che si muove malgrado noi in una direzione precisa. Stabilire chi, cosa e perchè imponga questa corrente mi pare quantomeno dispersivo di energie che per ognuno di noi sono limitate quanto il tempo a disposizione. Sta quindi a noi solo la decisione di favorire la corrente, lasciarsi trasportare passivamente o tentare di contrastarla, pur con la consapevolezza che essa continuerà a scorrere, e sempre nello stesso senso. Se mi chiedi quale sia questo senso, devo risponderti che esso va osservato non dal punto di vista della nostra breve vita, ma in una visione più ampia, acquisendo la quale le cose diventano molto più evidenti. Semplifico dicendoti che si tratta del senso che va "dal male al bene". A volte, nel corso di una breve vita, od anche in una determinata epoca storica, potrebbe apparire che il moto sia inverso, ma si tratta comunque di una situazione del tutto locale e limitata: universalmente il senso è sempre univoco.
> ...


ammazza!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo la prima parte del post originario: Lo sciacallo non pensare che preferirebbe la vita dell'ape alla sua: queste sono considerazioni retoriche che nulla hanno a che fare con la realtà. La vita di un'ape non è per nulla una bella vita, anche se svolazza di fiore in fiore si fa un culo tanto, e la gestione dell'alveare prevede sacrifici enormi per ogni suo componente. Il bello dei fiori è solo poesia umana, non pretendiamo che le api la vedano come noi, che i fiori li mettiamo nei vasi. Lo sciacallo apprezza l'odore di carogna, fa parte della sua natura apprezzare quello che per lui è un profumo, e grazie a questo tipo di sensibilità egli si può permettere di sfamarsi e di fare la sua parte nel meccanismo bilogico.
> Mi ha sempre dato un po' fastidio quando si prende la vita animale come esempio, perchè ci si dimentica sempre che non sono uomini vestiti da bestie, bensi siamo noi le bestie vestiti da uomini.


si, certo, 
era per dire che a volte, una cosa non proprio moralmente corretta dal pubblico sentire ( nutrirsi di cadaveri ) possa essere parte della natura ( come dici tu ).

Certo, lo sciacallo apprezza l'odore fedito della carne in putrefazione. 

da fastidio anche  a me, ma qui non ho preso la natura come esempio ma come ideale. Ho utilizzato la figura dello sciacallo e dell'ape non come animali in sè, ma come possono apparire agli occhi di chi li guarda.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stesso discorso lo potrebbe fare un serial killer...


 
si, probabilmente si, ma potrebbe anche farlo una suora di clausura.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e chi parla di te?!?!?
> 
> In generale la tesi che sostieni CHIAMASI RELATIVISMO, non LIBERO ARBITRIO.
> 
> Tu che c'entri?!


hai scritto 

" Il tuo non è libero arbitrio "

stavi parlado con me, pensavo ti riferissi a me. 

ps: non sostengo nessuna tesi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti aspettavi qualcosa di diverso dal Giobbino?
> Provo a risponderti io per come la penso:
> Se cominci a pensare che la tua vita debba essere per forza di cose dettata dalla volontà altrui, cominci già, a mio avviso, col piede sbagliato.
> Pensi davvero di essere (tu, io o chiunque altro) tanto importante perchè la tua esistenza debba essere guidata dal volere di una qualsiasi entità superiore? Siamo piccolissimi, e davvero insignificanti, se paragonati all'Universo, quindi penso sia presunzione pensare di valere anche solo la consapevolezza della propria esistenza nell'animo di un presunto "giostraio" superiore. Resta il fatto che esistiamo, e che siamo immersi in una corrente che si muove malgrado noi in una direzione precisa. Stabilire chi, cosa e perchè imponga questa corrente mi pare quantomeno dispersivo di energie che per ognuno di noi sono limitate quanto il tempo a disposizione. Sta quindi a noi solo la decisione di favorire la corrente, lasciarsi trasportare passivamente o tentare di contrastarla, pur con la consapevolezza che essa continuerà a scorrere, e sempre nello stesso senso. Se mi chiedi quale sia questo senso, devo risponderti che esso va osservato non dal punto di vista della nostra breve vita, *ma in una visione più ampia, acquisendo la quale le cose diventano molto più evidenti. Semplifico dicendoti che si tratta del senso che va "dal male al bene*". *A volte, nel corso di una breve vita, od anche in una determinata epoca storica, potrebbe apparire che il moto sia inverso, ma si tratta comunque di una situazione del tutto locale e limitata: universalmente il senso è sempre univoco*.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammazza!


 
Chi vuoi ammazzare, dolce Mimì?

Come vanno i polmoni?


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il relativismo è un'ottima cosa ( il suo contrario è assolutismo, basta rifletterci un po' su...), ma questo discorso è fatalismo, non relativismo.


Il discorso suona più o meno così: faccio un pò quel che mi pare...tanto qualcuno ha deciso per me.
 Mi chiedo cosa c'entri dio (minuscolo o maiuscolo) ed il libero arbitrio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il discorso suona più o meno così: faccio un pò quel che mi pare...tanto qualcuno ha deciso per me.
> Mi chiedo cosa c'entri dio (minuscolo o maiuscolo) ed il libero arbitrio.


La favoletta del libero arbitrio è stata inventata dalla chiesa per dettare leggi a piacimento, ma poter sempre colpevolizzare gli altri.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La favoletta del libero arbitrio è stata inventata dalla chiesa per dettare leggi a piacimento, ma poter sempre colpevolizzare gli altri.


ma pare che alla favoletta ci credano in molti


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pare che alla favoletta ci credano in molti


 
Scopo raggiunto, carriera fatta, infatti.
Mi raccomando, non usate il preservativo, che è pericoloso!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> che bel post. grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie a te.
L'importante per una persona che davvero vuole evolversi, è evitare in ogni modo di trovare la scusa di una "volontà superiore". Troppo comodo da un lato, troppo presuntuoso da un altro.
Il confronto di sè stessi, te lo ripeto, alla fine è sempre e solo con la propria coscienza.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> hai scritto
> 
> " Il tuo non è libero arbitrio "
> 
> ...


 
la "tua" tesi, intendevo...!

Ma figurati se mi metto a commentare come una persona, di cui non so niente, vede Dio!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie a te.
> L'importante per una persona che davvero vuole evolversi, è evitare in ogni modo di trovare la scusa di una "volontà superiore". Troppo comodo da un lato, troppo presuntuoso da un altro.
> Il confronto di sè stessi, te lo ripeto, alla fine è sempre e solo con la propria coscienza.


si, ma bisogna capire se è una coscienza propria o una coscienza indotta dall'educazione che abbiamo avuto. 
Come dico spesso. 

il concetto di bene e di male cambiano a seconda della latitudine e longitudine terrestre e dell'epoca in cui si vive.

pS: però, che discorsi per un lunedì.....
sarebbe forse il caso di aprire un 3d nella sezione " sesso " ?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

ma anche no...!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la "tua" tesi, intendevo...!
> 
> Ma figurati se mi metto a commentare come una persona, di cui non so niente, vede Dio!


quando fai così sei deliziosa,
io dico una cosa, tu ne capisci tutt'altra...............


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Saro' limitata!!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Saro' limitata!!


limitata no, percarità,............... casomai fulminata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





o forse lo sono io ma non ne ho.............. coscienza...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

mi sa la seconda che hai detto!


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La favoletta del libero arbitrio è stata inventata dalla chiesa per dettare leggi a piacimento, ma poter sempre colpevolizzare gli altri.


Quale chiesa?
La teoria del libero arbitrio è una costruzione teologica, e serve a spiegare la coesistenza tra Bene e Male, nonostante l'esistenza di Dio. Non è presente in tutte le dottrine cristiane, non nella stessa maniera per lo meno.
L'esercizio del potere da parte delle caste sacerdotali è presente ovunque, e risponde a funzioni di controllo politico e sociale.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il discorso suona più o meno così: faccio un pò quel che mi pare...tanto qualcuno ha deciso per me.
> Mi chiedo cosa c'entri dio (minuscolo o maiuscolo) ed il libero arbitrio.


 Infatti... a questo punto, l'idea di dio diventa solo un comodo alibi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pare che alla favoletta ci credano in molti


 Appunto... la maggioranza raramente ha ragione


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, ma bisogna capire se è una coscienza propria o una coscienza indotta dall'educazione che abbiamo avuto.
> Come dico spesso.
> 
> *il concetto di bene e di male cambiano a seconda della latitudine e longitudine terrestre e dell'epoca in cui si vive.*
> ...


Qui, stando alle mie meditazioni personali, devo contraddirti, ma purtroppo per essere davvero chiaro dovrei fare uno dei miei romanzi, e per fortuna del forum non ne ho tempo.
L'opinabilità del bene e del male è valida solo in una visione ristretta e circostanziale, che fa leva sugli interessi e le relative valutazioni di un individuo e del suo retaggio socioculturale. Il bene ed il male di cui ti parlo io sono gli estremi opposti di una "corrente universale" che è sotto i nostri occhi ogni istante, ma che a volte, proprio per limiti e necessità personali, viene ignorata. Il rapporto con la propria coscienza non è legato unicamente al personale senso di questi estremi, ma anche dai limiti di cui ognuno soffre e che mascherano la realtà generale ed universalmente condivisibile in funzione di una realtà personale e del tutto egoistica, incentrata quindi esclusivamente sul sé e non sul tutto.
Il mio discorso sulla coscienza vale per ogni essere vivente e perchè no, magari pure per le cose inanimate, e la differenza la fa solo il livello di coscienza e consapevolezza, che per nostra immane sfiga è massima nell'uomo e più ridotta, al punto di apparire quasi inesistente, negli altri esseri. Ma anche nell'uomo è solo una componente molto ridotta, ancora, seppur in continua crescita.
Ripeto, questa è una visione del tutto mia, personale, autonomamente costruita....... ma finora, per quanto avversata, non ancora confutata se non con "tizio ha detto" e "caio ha scritto".


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi sa la seconda che hai detto!


dici ?.....si, a volte si...........


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quale chiesa?
> La teoria del libero arbitrio è una costruzione teologica, e serve a spiegare la coesistenza tra Bene e Male, nonostante l'esistenza di Dio. Non è presente in tutte le dottrine cristiane, non nella stessa maniera per lo meno.
> L'esercizio del potere da parte delle caste sacerdotali è presente ovunque, e risponde a funzioni di controllo politico e sociale.


Sbaglio o stiamo dicendo le stesse cose?


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... a questo punto, l'idea di dio diventa solo un comodo alibi.


abbiamo l'esigenza di chiamare in continuazione Dio a sostegno delle nostre azioni. Deve essere nella natura umana l'esigenza di trovare fuori di sè, la spiegazione di tutto.


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sbaglio o stiamo dicendo le stesse cose?


No. Non diciamo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qui, stando alle mie meditazioni personali, devo contraddirti, ma purtroppo per essere davvero chiaro dovrei fare uno dei miei romanzi, e per fortuna del forum non ne ho tempo.
> L'opinabilità del bene e del male è valida solo in una visione ristretta e circostanziale, che fa leva sugli interessi e le relative valutazioni di un individuo e del suo retaggio socioculturale. Il bene ed il male di cui ti parlo io sono gli estremi opposti di una "corrente universale" che è sotto i nostri occhi ogni istante, ma che a volte, proprio per limiti e necessità personali, viene ignorata. Il rapporto con la propria coscienza non è legato unicamente al personale senso di questi estremi, ma anche dai limiti di cui ognuno soffre e che mascherano la realtà generale ed universalmente condivisibile in funzione di una realtà personale e del tutto egoistica, incentrata quindi esclusivamente sul sé e non sul tutto.
> Il mio discorso sulla coscienza vale per ogni essere vivente e perchè no, magari pure per le cose inanimate, e la differenza la fa solo il livello di coscienza e consapevolezza, che per nostra immane sfiga è massima nell'uomo e più ridotta, al punto di apparire quasi inesistente, negli altri esseri. *Ma anche nell'uomo è solo una componente molto ridotta, ancora, seppur in continua crescita.*
> Ripeto, questa è una visione del tutto mia, personale, autonomamente costruita....... ma finora, per quanto avversata, non ancora confutata se non con "tizio ha detto" e "caio ha scritto".


 Ti riquoto, alcetto! Condivido la tua "visione".


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> abbiamo l'esigenza di chiamare in continuazione Dio a sostegno delle nostre azioni. Deve essere nella natura umana l'esigenza di trovare fuori di sè, la spiegazione di tutto.


 Forse perchè guardar dentro di sè è troppo impegnativo e sgradevole. E' molto più comodo teorizzare l'esistenza di improbabili creatori.


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse perchè guardar dentro di sè è troppo impegnativo e sgradevole. E' molto più comodo teorizzare l'esistenza di improbabili creatori.


Ecco, la reoria del libero arbitrio non serve alla chiesa per dettare legge, serve a noi...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qui, stando alle mie meditazioni personali, devo contraddirti.......
> 
> Ripeto, questa è una visione del tutto mia, personale, autonomamente costruita....... ma finora, per quanto avversata, non ancora confutata se non con "tizio ha detto" e "caio ha scritto".


 
è bello avere una visione personale ed autonoma, è una bella cosa.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, la reoria del libero arbitrio non serve alla chiesa per dettare legge, serve a noi...


Come tutte le cose che abbiamo inventato... ci dovrebbero rendere la vita più comoda.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse perchè guardar dentro di sè è troppo impegnativo e sgradevole. E' molto più comodo teorizzare l'esistenza di improbabili creatori.


 
si, guardare dentro di se non è mai piacevole ma forse è l'unica strada per incontrare dio.

 ( mammamia,.......... se parlo così sembro un frequentatore di un corso di meditazione Vipassana o un simpatizzante di Osho 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come tutte le cose che abbiamo inventato... ci dovrebbero rendere la vita più comoda.


Mah..nella costruzione agostiniana, il libero arbitrio ha pochissimo spazio, prevale l'idea di una predestinazione. Anche nelle dottrine dell'area calvinista e protestante.
Dipende da cosa si intende per comodo. Ognuno si acconcia la Verità come meglio crede.


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, guardare dentro di se non è mai piacevole ma forse è l'unica strada per incontrare dio.
> 
> ( mammamia,.......... se parlo così sembro un frequentatore di un corso di meditazione Vipassana o un simpatizzante di Osho
> 
> ...


Insomma sempre dio vai cercando...


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..nella costruzione agostiniana, il libero arbitrio ha pochissimo spazio, prevale l'idea di una predestinazione. Anche nelle dottrine dell'area calvinista e protestante.
> Dipende da cosa si intende per comodo. Ognuno si acconcia la Verità come meglio crede.


 Più che di libero arbitrio, parlavo più in generale dell'idea di dio.
Il libero arbitrio, come idea, lo si può ritrovare anche in un sistema di pensiero totalmente laico.


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più che di libero arbitrio, parlavo più in generale dell'idea di dio.
> Il libero arbitrio, come idea, lo si può ritrovare anche in un sistema di pensiero totalmente laico.


Certamente. Non sono io infatti che ho definito il libero arbitrio uno strumento di controllo ecclesiasico. Il libero arbitrio è una costruzione filosofica, risponde ad esigenze esistenziali.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo, probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


Credo che ognuno di noi faccia ciò che Dio vuole e, l'unico che lo contrasta è satana. Perciò, ogni nostra buon'azione è consigliata dal primo; ogni brutt'azione è tentata dal secondo. Ahimé è molto difficile non 'ascoltare' il secondo, in quanto ci propone spesso ciò che per noi è assai appetibile.
Marco


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi faccia ciò che Dio vuole e, l'unico che lo contrasta è satana. Perciò, ogni nostra buon'azione è consigliata dal primo; ogni brutt'azione è tentata dal secondo. Ahimé è molto difficile non 'ascoltare' il secondo, in quanto ci propone spesso ciò che per noi è assai appetibile.
> Marco



Marco ma tu credi davvero in satana?


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Marco ma tu credi davvero in satana?


Si


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si


ok
scusa se son stata indiscreta


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok
> scusa se son stata indiscreta


Indiscreta??? Asu, tranquilla, non ho problemi nel rispondere alle tue/vs. domande.
Bacio


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Insomma sempre dio vai cercando...


anche praticando il Tantra si cerca dio.......


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certamente. Non sono io infatti che ho definito il libero arbitrio uno strumento di controllo ecclesiasico. Il libero arbitrio è una costruzione filosofica, risponde ad esigenze esistenziali.


 Tranquilla lo so che non eri tu... era solo per precisare... PAX! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, mi ritrovo molto nelle idee di alce... è curioso come si possano scoprire altre persone che hanno raggiunto, per altre vie e altri pensieri, visioni tanto simili alle proprie!


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

Moltimodi, ma io non sono gelosa di te e Alce


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Non potendo spiegare perchè, malgrado la presenza di un presunto essere onnipotente ed onniscente, le cose brutte accadono lo stesso, si è inventata la favoletta del libero arbitrio, così ogni cosa diventa colpa dell'uomo.
E' un pò come dire che mio figlio è colpevole di tutto ciò che non gli ho insegnato perchè l'ho reso "libero" di decidere per sè.
Ma daltronde cosa ci si aspetta da una dottrina che considera i bambini non battezzati degni dell'inferno al pari dei peggiori criminali??


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tranquilla lo so che non eri tu... era solo per precisare... PAX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè esiste una Verità comune, purtroppo nascosta dalle verità individuali. Dobbiamo sopravvivere, e la Verità è contro la nostra sopravvivenza (fisica)


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Moltimodi, ma io non sono gelosa di te e Alce


Il nostro è un rapporto platonico, e comunque lui fa la donna


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Moltimodi, ma io non sono gelosa di te e Alce


Non mi è mai passato per la mente...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non potendo spiegare perchè, malgrado la presenza di un presunto essere onnipotente ed onniscente, le cose brutte accadono lo stesso, si è inventata la favoletta del libero arbitrio, così ogni cosa diventa colpa dell'uomo.
> E' un pò come dire che mio figlio è colpevole di tutto ciò che non gli ho insegnato perchè l'ho reso "libero" di decidere per sè.
> Ma daltronde cosa ci si aspetta da una dottrina che considera i bambini non battezzati degni dell'inferno al pari dei peggiori criminali??


una volta conobbi un bramino, e, in una delle nostre chiacchierate mi disse 

" voi occidentali avete capito ben poco di quello che ha detto Gesù ".


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il nostro è un rapporto platonico, e comunque lui fa la donna


 Non dici mica così quando ti possiedo...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il nostro è un rapporto platonico, e comunque lui fa la donna


fare la donna è la cosa più difficile che c'è, gli dai un arduo compito


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> una volta conobbi un bramino, e, in una delle nostre chiacchierate mi disse
> 
> " voi occidentali avete capito ben poco di quello che ha detto Gesù ".


Io gli avrei risposto: "...e voi indiani lo stesso, di quello che ha detto Buddha... quindi non venirmi a fare la lezione, sporco muso rosso!"


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> una volta conobbi un bramino, e, in una delle nostre chiacchierate mi disse
> 
> " voi occidentali avete capito ben poco di quello che ha detto Gesù ".


E' solo un'interpretazione della lettura della Bibbia-Corano o chiamiamolo come ci fa più comodo.
Se è per questo, anche i Testimoni di Geova si basano sulla Bibbia, ma l'interpretano a loro modo.
Pensa che il mio ex capo, Iraniano, diceva che la loro religione li spingeva alla guerra santa...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io gli avrei risposto: "...e voi indiani lo stesso, di quello che ha detto Buddha... quindi non venirmi a fare la lezione, sporco muso rosso!"


in un discorso fra amici non rispondo così, cerco di capire...........

comunque,

se gli avessi risposto così avrei sbagliato, 
è un indiano dell'India non un indiano d'America


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> una volta conobbi un bramino, e, in una delle nostre chiacchierate mi disse
> 
> " voi occidentali avete capito ben poco di quello che ha detto Gesù ".


Vedi, comunque si fa riferimento ad un presunto insegnamento di qualcuno della cui esistenza non si ha neppure prova storica, (l'unico che ne fa brevissima menzione è uno storico mostratosi già di suo del tutto inattendibile, ed il breve accenno è in uno stile decisamente ed evidentemente diverso dal suo stile abituale, quaindi chiaramente aggiunto secoli dopo da chissà chi) per cui l'espressione di quel bramino lascia a sua volta il tempo che trova.
La bibbia, tanto nel nuovo quanto nel vecchio testamento, è formata da una serie di "reperti" originari di diverse fiolsofie, e spesso è in contrasto con sé stessa proprio a causa delle sue origini estremamente eterogenee, e dei rimaneggiamenti storici.
Lo sapevi, ad esempio, che il simbolo della croce è comparso solo dopo il VI secolo D.C., anche perchè non esiste alcun documento che certifichi l'usanza della crocifissione all'epoca di Gesù, mentre era certamente d'uso l'impalamento? E sapevi che i nomi degli evangelisti, laddove i vangeli originali erano del tutto anonimi, sono stati inventati solo dopo il III secolo D.C.?


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dici mica così quando ti *possiedo*...


Non illuderti, non è possesso, al massimo prestito d'uso


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' solo un'interpretazione della lettura della Bibbia-Corano o chiamiamolo come ci fa più comodo.
> Se è per questo, anche i Testimoni di Geova si basano sulla Bibbia, ma l'interpretano a loro modo.
> Pensa che il mio ex capo, *Iraniano, diceva che la loro religione li spingeva alla guerra santa*...


Ma no!
Chi l'avrebbe mai detto!


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> in un discorso fra amici non rispondo così, cerco di capire...........
> 
> comunque,
> 
> ...


ma va, era dell'India? Ed io che credevo che i bramini cacciassero i bisonti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...era una battuta...


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non illuderti, non è possesso, al massimo prestito d'uso


 Come tutte le cose, in effetti...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo sapevi, ad esempio, che il simbolo della croce è comparso solo dopo il VI secolo D.C., anche perchè non esiste alcun documento che certifichi l'usanza della crocifissione all'epoca di Gesù, mentre era certamente d'uso l'impalamento? E sapevi che i nomi degli evangelisti, laddove i vangeli originali erano del tutto anonimi, sono stati inventati solo dopo il III secolo D.C.?


eh si, purtoppo ( e per fortuna ) lo so, dico purtoppo perchè a volte, forse, sarebbe meglio non saperle certe cose e vivere credendo alle favole.

sapevi che i primi padri della chiesa tolleravano la poligamia ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





c'è andata male, bastava nascere qualche millennio fà..


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma va, era dell'India? Ed io che credevo che i bramini cacciassero i bisonti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkk
Sento scricchiolare le unghie sullo specchio.......


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Chi l'avrebbe mai detto!


 L'Islam è una religione di pace...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, purtoppo ( e per fortuna ) lo so, dico purtoppo perchè a volte, forse, sarebbe meglio non saperle certe cose e vivere credendo alle favole.
> 
> sapevi che i primi padri della chiesa tolleravano la poligamia ?
> 
> ...


Le corna preferisco farmele fare da una sola donna per volta


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'Islam è una religione di *pace...*


 
.......eterna


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma va, era dell'India? Ed io che credevo che i bramini cacciassero i bisonti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è dell'India, non penso che sia già trapassato, mi auguro di no, anche se è parecchio anziano.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkk
> Sento scricchiolare le unghie sullo specchio.......


 Minchia alce, dammi un briciolo di credito, almeno sull'a b c  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensare che un bramino è un nativo americano, vuol dire non aver capito una sega di qualche centinaio di libri di antropologia, di storia, di filosofia e di religione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cosa possibile, per carità


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è dell'India, *non penso che sia già trapassato, mi auguro di no*, anche se è parecchio anziano.


Non temere... se ha ragione, si reincarnerà... ed essendo un bramino, sta per uscire dal ciclo delle rinascite. Presto troverà la sua divinità!


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......eterna


 Come il cristianesimo e l'ebraismo, peraltro... tutti uomini di pace


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le corna preferisco farmele fare da una sola donna per volta


azz, ho toccato un tasto dolente ? scusami se è così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia alce, dammi un briciolo di credito, almeno sull'a b c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi viene in mente una scenetta di "Camera Caffè", dove il Bitta chiedeva a Luca quanto costassero i libri dove li comprava lui, perchè _"ne avrei bisogno un metro, un metro e mezzo...."_


















Tranquillo, ho ben altra considerazione della tua cultura.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......eterna


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> azz, ho toccato un tasto dolente ? scusami se è così.


Ma di che?
Sono io che ogni tanto ci infilo un po' di frignante autoironia anche quando del tutto fuori argomento


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non temere... se ha ragione, si reincarnerà... ed essendo un bramino, sta per uscire dal ciclo delle rinascite. Presto troverà la sua divinità!


temo eccome, vorrei rivederlo, un giorno. 

Non vorrei tornare e trovarmelo reincarnato sotto le sembianze di una tigre , mi sarebbe difficile continuare il dialogo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> temo eccome, vorrei rivederlo, un giorno.
> 
> Non vorrei tornare e trovarmelo reincarnato sotto le sembianze di una tigre , mi sarebbe difficile continuare il dialogo.


Già, meglio che ad essere "graffiante" sia solo la lingua


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente una scenetta di "Camera Caffè", dove il Bitta chiedeva a Luca quanto costassero i libri dove li comprava lui, perchè _"ne avrei bisogno un metro, un metro e mezzo...."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guardo pochissima televisione ma camera caffè è un programma che adoro, quando ho tempo me lo gusto volentieri. 
E' piacevolissimo ( anche perchè, con la scusa di volerlo vedere non aiuto mia moglie nelle faccende culinarie   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> guardo pochissima televisione ma camera caffè è un programma che adoro, quando ho tempo me lo gusto volentieri.
> E' piacevolissimo ( *anche perchè, con la scusa di volerlo vedere non aiuto mia moglie nelle faccende culinarie*
> 
> 
> ...


Sei un infame 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io la faccio aiutare da mio figlio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(non è vero, l'aiuto io, ma un po' distratto dalla TV)


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, meglio che ad essere "graffiante" sia solo la lingua


ma nooo, non è per nulla graffiante, te lo assicuro. 
Si parla sempre con piacere con loro ( gli indiani con cui ho parlato io, perlomeno ). Non mi sono mai sentito graffiato, dicono la loro ma ti stanno anche a sentire, non pretendono di " aver ragione ".
Tante volte mi sono sentito molto più graffiante io di quanto non lo fossero loro. 


Ma si sà,  (e lo so pure io )  io sono una brutta bestia


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei un infame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando ceniamo più tardi sono io che preparo cena, e questo accade molto spesso.

Beh, a dire il vero, adoro cucinare, lo faccio sempre volentieri.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma nooo, non è per nulla graffiante, te lo assicuro.
> Si parla sempre con piacere con loro ( gli indiani con cui ho parlato io, perlomeno ). Non mi sono mai sentito graffiato, dicono la loro ma ti stanno anche a sentire, non pretendono di " aver ragione ".
> Tante volte mi sono sentito molto più graffiante io di quanto non lo fossero loro.
> 
> ...


Difatti la mia era solo una battuta, avendo tu parlato di tigri.
I cattolici ed i musulmani sono solitamente molto più presuntuosi dei loro colleghi di altre confessioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quando ceniamo più tardi sono io che preparo cena, e questo accade molto spesso.
> 
> Beh, a dire il vero, adoro cucinare, lo faccio sempre volentieri.


Io mangio prevalentemente per necessità, quindi non mi piace cucinare e tutto ciò che è relativo al cibo. Purtroppo mia moglie torna quasi sempre tardi, quindi mi tocca comunque.
Se non ho giustificazioni (tipo: lei non ha lavorato, oppure io mi sono fatto il mazzo a fare il giardino), ed in fondo anche quando le ho, non sopporto di stare sul divano con lei che pulisce o spignatta.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti la mia era solo una battuta, avendo tu parlato di tigri.
> *I cattolici ed i musulmani sono solitamente molto più presuntuosi dei loro colleghi di altre confessioni*.


 Li frega il monoteismo... fa diventare prepotenti


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Li frega il monoteismo... fa diventare prepotenti


Non essendoci lotta ai piani superiori, si credono "vice" dell'unico capo.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io mangio prevalentemente per necessità, quindi non mi piace cucinare e tutto ciò che è relativo al cibo. Purtroppo mia moglie torna quasi sempre tardi, quindi mi tocca comunque.
> Se non ho giustificazioni (tipo: lei non ha lavorato, oppure io mi sono fatto il mazzo a fare il giardino), ed in fondo anche quando le ho, non sopporto di stare sul divano con lei che pulisce o spignatta.


ma nooo, mangiare è uno dei piaceri della vita.
non credo che tu non ne sia un estimatore. 
Uno che pratica il Tai Chi chuan sa di certo godere di queste cose.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non essendoci lotta ai piani superiori, si credono "vice" dell'unico capo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma nooo, mangiare è uno dei piaceri della vita.
> non credo che tu non ne sia un estimatore.
> Uno che pratica il Tai Chi chuan sa di certo godere di queste cose.


Mi da noia tutto ciò che è "d'obbligo", pertanto mangiare quando mi va di farlo  mi va benissimo, e me lo godo (mangio comnque molto poco).
E' l'obbligatorietà che mi da davvero fastidio, e la considerazione che dopo aver organizzato un pranzo per quanto perfetto, alla fine...... va tutto in merda.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi da noia tutto ciò che è "d'obbligo", pertanto mangiare quando mi va di farlo mi va benissimo, e me lo godo (mangio comnque molto poco).
> E' l'obbligatorietà che mi da davvero fastidio, e la considerazione che dopo aver organizzato un pranzo per quanto perfetto, alla fine...... va tutto in merda.


anche per me è così, in tutte le cose.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo, probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


non avendo il dono della fede ; io sono il mio dio e me ne  prendo ogni responsabilità


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche per me è così, in tutte le cose.


 
non me ne vanterei, eh!

La vita è ANCHE responsabilità, e dedizione.

Mai visto KUNG - FU? Il telefilm degli anni  80 con David Carradine?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avendo il dono della fede ; io sono il mio dio e me ne prendo ogni responsabilità


tò..............che bella risposta ( dico davvero ).


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non me ne vanterei, eh!
> 
> La vita è ANCHE responsabilità, e dedizione.
> 
> Mai visto KUNG - FU? Il telefilm degli anni 80 con David Carradine?


non volevo vantarmene, percarità.

no, mai visto, mai guardato troppa televisione, ho sempre pensato che facesse male, come il cioccolato, se ne mangi troppo.

negli anno 80 poi, avevo altro da fare. 

PS : non ti azzardare a raccontarmi la trama e la tua visione, sono ancora sconcertato di cosa hai detto sul film di Allen 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ( lo dico con simpatia eh, non vorrei fraintendessi, come al solito )


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avendo il dono della fede ; io sono il mio dio e me ne  prendo ogni responsabilità


ma perchè parli di Dio allora?
La mancanza di fede presuppone non credere a  nessun Dio.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè parli di Dio allora?
> La mancanza di fede presuppone non credere a nessun Dio.


 ho risposto , avesse scritto budda ....


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè parli di Dio allora?
> La mancanza di fede presuppone non credere a nessun Dio.


provo a risponderti io ( così magari, con la scusa, facciamo pace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


infatti ha detto "  io sono il mio dio e me ne prendo ogni responsabilità ".

senza delegare la responsabilità ad " altri ".

la minuscola, in questo caso penso, che sia voluta.
Non parla di " Dio "  ma di " dio ".


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2009)

Certo che avete un'alta concezione di voi stessi


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che avete un'alta concezione di voi stessi


ma se ne assume ,almeno, le responsabilità


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ne assumono ,almeno, le responsabilità


perchè parli al plurale ? 
solo Minerva, mi pare, abbia espresso questo pensiero.


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo, probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


 
In sostanza, Oscar, tu scegli di non scegliere, ho capito bene? Tu dici: Dio mi ha tentato con quest'altra donna ed io scelgo di non resistere alla tentazione. Ho capito giusto?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In sostanza, Oscar, tu scegli di non scegliere, ho capito bene? Tu dici: Dio mi ha tentato con quest'altra donna ed io scelgo di non resistere alla tentazione. Ho capito giusto?


 
non mi pare di aver detto questo, io ho detto 

" Ecco, io ho scelto. Mi metto nelle mani di dio, non mi oppongo, lascio che dio faccia di me quello che lui crede. Non mi chiedo se questo sia giusto o meno, faccio quello che mi fa star bene. Penso che dio ( se un dio c’è ) voglia solamente il nostro bene. Allora, se una cosa mi fa star bene, la faccio, perchè facendola sento che faccio la volontà di dio.

il mio, comunque, è un discorso che abbraccia un orizzonte molto più ampio di quello tra rapporti uomo/donna.

e tu ? ti sei mai chiesto cosa farà dio di te ?


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi pare di aver detto questo, io ho detto
> 
> " Ecco, io ho scelto. Mi metto nelle mani di dio, non mi oppongo, lascio che dio faccia di me quello che lui crede. Non mi chiedo se questo sia giusto o meno, faccio quello che mi fa star bene. Penso che dio ( se un dio c’è ) voglia solamente il nostro bene. Allora, se una cosa mi fa star bene, la faccio, perchè facendola sento che faccio la volontà di dio.
> 
> ...


 
Tutti i giorni. Mi chiedo quale sia il progetto a lungo termine, globale (es: se avrò figli, se morirò giovane o vecchia) ma nelle questioni "spicce" non vedo l'inevitabilità di una scelta fatta da Dio per me. Mi spiego: se conoscessi un uomo che mi fa la corte non mi direi mai: "Famoselo, tanto ha già deciso Dio per me perchè me l'ha fatto conoscere"...anche se, adesso che mi ci fai pensare, come giustificazione con mio marito potrei provare ad usarla...sai mai che ci casca


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni. Mi chiedo quale sia il progetto a lungo termine, globale (es: se avrò figli, se morirò giovane o vecchia) ma nelle questioni "spicce" non vedo l'inevitabilità di una scelta fatta da Dio per me. Mi spiego: se conoscessi un uomo che mi fa la corte non mi direi mai: *"Famoselo, tanto ha già deciso Dio per me perchè me l'ha fatto conoscere"...anche se, adesso che mi ci fai pensare, come giustificazione con mio marito potrei provare ad usarla...sai mai che ci casca*


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 
Oh, me l'ha detto Dio! Vorrai mica che finisca all'inferno!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oh, me l'ha detto Dio! Vorrai mica che finisca all'inferno!!!



per carità! non lo fo' per piacer mio ma per dar dei figli a Dio


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che avete un'alta concezione di voi stessi


non è né alta, né bassa, iris ; in compenso è senza consolazione


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

Comunque io non credo che Dio si occupi di certe stupidaggini come cacciarti davanti un uomo/donna per tentarti e vedere cosa fai...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni. Mi chiedo quale sia il progetto a lungo termine, globale (es: se avrò figli, se morirò giovane o vecchia) ma nelle questioni "spicce" non vedo l'inevitabilità di una scelta fatta da Dio per me. Mi spiego: se conoscessi un uomo che mi fa la corte non mi direi mai: "Famoselo, tanto ha già deciso Dio per me perchè me l'ha fatto conoscere"...anche se, adesso che mi ci fai pensare, come giustificazione con mio marito potrei provare ad usarla...sai mai che ci casca


tu consideri forse il tradimento una questione " spiccia " ?, 
se è così, buon per te. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





in quanto alle tue " giustificazioni " con tuo marito, non mi intrometto.
Forse lui potrebbe anche " cascarci " il fatto è che, per vivere in pace, ci devi " cascare " pure tu, senza mai rialzarti, però.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Comunque io non credo che Dio si occupi di certe stupidaggini come cacciarti davanti un uomo/donna per tentarti e vedere cosa fai...


 
infatti, come ti ho detto 

il discorso fatto in questo 3d è un discorso che abbraccia un orizzonte molto più ampio di quello tra rapporti uomo/donna.

Dio, ( se un dio c'è ) ha ben altro da fare che occuparsi di noi, e delle nostre faccenduole.


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tu consideri forse il tradimento una questione " spiccia " ?,
> se è così, buon per te.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per questioni "spicce" Oscar intendo cose, come il tradimento, che possono capitarti tutti i giorni, non sto sminuendo l'importanza che una relazione può avere nella storia di ciascuno. Volendo ti potrebbe capitare di tradire tua molgie ogni giorno ma non credo si possa vedere lo zampino di Dio in questo. Per me certe cose sono parte della vita di tutti i giorni e dipende esclusivamente da una nostra scelta se approfittare dell'occasione o meno. La mano di Dio, come ho già detto, la vedo in cose diverse...ma questa è solo la mia opinione.
Quanto al fatto di giustificarmi così con mio marito era evidentemente una battuta...


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

Ribadisco, vedo la mano di Dio in questioni del tipo:non ho avuto figli, mi sono ammalata etc. Tutto il resto è solo vita di tutti i giorni


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

scomodare Dio per queste mediocrità


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per questioni "spicce" Oscar intendo cose, come il tradimento, che possono capitarti tutti i giorni, non sto sminuendo l'importanza che una relazione può avere nella storia di ciascuno. Volendo ti potrebbe capitare di tradire tua molgie ogni giorno ma non credo si possa vedere lo zampino di Dio in questo. Per me certe cose sono parte della vita di tutti i giorni e dipende esclusivamente da una nostra scelta se approfittare dell'occasione o meno. La mano di Dio, come ho già detto, la vedo in cose diverse...ma questa è solo la mia opinione.
> Quanto al fatto di giustificarmi così con mio marito era evidentemente una battuta...


neppure io lo credo.

però........., in questo 3d si parlava di tutt'altro, tu hai spostato la cosa volendoci per forza far entrare la questione " tradimento " .

mah.....

ok,......... torniamo all'argomento portante del 3d ?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scomodare Dio per queste mediocrità


infatti....

dillo a Lale che ha il pensiero fisso lì e vede la parola " tradimento " qualsiasi discorso si faccia, anche quando si parla di questioni metafisiche.


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti....
> 
> dillo a Lale che ha il pensiero fisso lì e vedo la parola " tradimento " qualsiasi discorso si faccia, anche quando si parla di questioni metafisiche.


no sei tu che col tuo post lo hai tirato in ballo.
per giustificare certi tuoi atteggiamenti.
ammazzao..ma non volevi staccarti un pò dal forum?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Io non so cosa farà dio di me, ma sò cosa faro io. Uso il mio libero arbitrio e decido di non contrastare il suo volere.
> * Ecco, io ho scelto. Mi metto nelle mani di dio, non mi oppongo, lascio che dio faccia di me quello che lui crede. Non mi chiedo se questo sia giusto o meno, faccio quello che mi fa star bene. *Penso che dio ( se un dio c’è ) voglia solamente il nostro bene. Allora, se una cosa mi fa star bene, la faccio, perchè facendola sento che faccio la volontà di dio.
> 
> E voi ?


sono due cose contradditorie o io non capisco.
Fai o ti rimetti al Suo volere?
E poi è generalizzato. Cosa fai per stare bene (a parte il tradimento che abbiamo stabilito fuori da questo discorso)?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no sei tu che col tuo post lo hai tirato in ballo.
> per giustificare certi tuoi atteggiamenti.
> ammazzao..ma non volevi staccarti un pò dal forum?


 
ma va là, si stava parlando seriamnet della cosa fino a che è arrivata Lale75 ed ha postato il seguente post .

_" Tutti i giorni. Mi chiedo quale sia il progetto a lungo termine, globale (es: se avrò figli, se morirò giovane o vecchia) ma nelle questioni "spicce" non vedo l'inevitabilità di una scelta fatta da Dio per me. Mi spiego: se conoscessi un uomo che mi fa la corte non mi direi mai: "Famoselo, tanto ha già deciso Dio per me perchè me l'ha fatto conoscere"...anche se, adesso che mi ci fai pensare, come giustificazione con mio marito potrei provare ad usarla...sai mai che ci casca 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 "_




è lei che ha inserito la questione " tradimento " nel discorso che si stava facendo.
ma probabilmente il tuo hobby preferito è darmi addosso, ok, fai pure, se ti fa felice. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io non tiro in ballo nulla, anche perchè non so ballare


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono due cose contradditorie o io non capisco.
> Fai o ti rimetti al Suo volere?
> E poi è generalizzato. Cosa fai per stare bene (a parte il tradimento che abbiamo stabilito fuori da questo discorso)?


 
ho detto 

*Ecco, io ho scelto. Mi metto nelle mani di dio, non mi oppongo, lascio che dio faccia di me quello che lui crede. Non mi chiedo se questo sia giusto o meno, faccio quello che mi fa star bene.*

faccio un esempio pratico : 

se la mia parte su questa terra è la parte di un antipatico, se dio fà di me un antipatico, non cerco di correggermi, faccio l'antipatico anche se, in cuor mio, mi dispiace essere antipatico, ma mi fa star bene esserelo.


spiegar di più non so, scusami.


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

Pensavo che quando parlavi di "cose che ti fanno stare bene" potessi ricomprenderci anche il fatto di tradire, anche se non lo hai detto ed ad ogni modo non vedo cosa possa essereci di tanto offensivo nel fatto di parlare del tradire come scelta tua o di Dio...che io sia "fissata" con il tradimento è una tua invenzione, ad ogni modo. Vedi Oscar, posso anche cercare di rispondere in maniera seria e meditata ad un tuo thread ma finisce sempre che tu attacchi, ironizzi etc. Si leggono di frequente, negli argomenti aperti da te, inviti agli altri forumisti a "tornare in argomento"il che significa che, secondo me, tu ti dimostri un oò poco "elastico" nel senso che non accetti che si esca dalla linea da te tracciata per la discussione.. Detto questo io ho già risposto in maniera più che esauriente. Passo e chiudo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho detto
> 
> *Ecco, io ho scelto. Mi metto nelle mani di dio, non mi oppongo, lascio che dio faccia di me quello che lui crede. Non mi chiedo se questo sia giusto o meno, faccio quello che mi fa star bene.*
> 
> ...


veramente pensavo a un discorso un po' più "approfondito" ma se è così non so che dirti


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Pensavo che quando parlavi di "cose che ti fanno stare bene" potessi ricomprenderci anche il fatto di tradire, anche se non lo hai detto ed ad ogni modo non vedo cosa possa essereci di tanto offensivo nel fatto di parlare del tradire come scelta tua o di Dio...che io sia "fissata" con il tradimento è una tua invenzione, ad ogni modo. Vedi Oscar, posso anche cercare di rispondere in maniera seria e meditata ad un tuo thread ma finisce sempre che tu attacchi, ironizzi etc. Si leggono di frequente, negli argomenti aperti da te, inviti agli altri forumisti a "tornare in argomento"il che significa che, secondo me, tu ti dimostri un oò poco "elastico" nel senso che non accetti che si esca dalla linea da te tracciata per la discussione.. Detto questo io ho già risposto in maniera più che esauriente. Passo e chiudo


non c'è nulla di offensivo, è che non si parlava di questo, tuttoquì.

sei stata tu la prima a fare una battuta di spirito ( parlando di una tua possibile scusa per tuo marito ). Io non ho ironizzato nulla, ho solamente scherzato.

no no, usciamo pure dalla linea che ho tracciato, è che, come ha detto Brugola, scomodare dio per queste misere cose ( come il tradimento ) mi sembrava un po' fuori luogo. Ma se vuoi farlo, facciamolo. 
Non sono geloso dei miei 3d, percarità.


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si,sarebbe carino.
> 
> ora.........dici la tua o preferisci continuare ad analizzarmi dando pareri ?
> ( verificare nella tua anima, ove necessario ).
> ...


Infatti mi chiedevo come mai avessi iniziato a parlare di te non è nel tuo stile, anche se la cosa mi fa piacere.
Capisco il tuo punto di vista, la pensavo come te quando avevo 20 anni ed ero in piena ebollizione ormonale, ma ora la penso un pò come Verena e Bruja.
Non si tratta di libero arbitrio, ma del fatto che ti è sempre andata bene...
Se dovessi essere beccato e perdessi tutto, come è successo a me, cambieresti la tua scala di valori mettendo il libero arbitrio non per primo ma dopo l'amore, la famiglia, il rispetto, la dignità.
Te lo dico come amica, sempre senza giudicare il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente pensavo a un discorso un po' più "approfondito" ma se è così non so che dirti


il discorso è profondo, è l'esempio che ti ho fatto che è "leggero ". 

ti ho fatto un esempio " leggero " perchè mi hai detto che non capivi.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Infatti mi chiedevo come mai avessi iniziato a parlare di te non è nel tuo stile, anche se la cosa mi fa piacere.
> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, la pensavo come te quando avevo 20 anni ed ero in piena ebollizione ormonale, ma ora la penso un pò come Verena e Bruja.
> Non si tratta di libero arbitrio, ma del fatto che ti è sempre andata bene...
> Se dovessi essere beccato e perdessi tutto, come è successo a me, cambieresti la tua scala di valori mettendo il libero arbitrio non per primo ma dopo l'amore, la famiglia, il rispetto, la dignità.
> Te lo dico come amica, sempre senza giudicare il tuo punto di vista.


scusa ma bruja non è intervenuta e vere non ha detto molto


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ……..certo, probabilmente se lo sciacallo avesse coscienza di quello che è, preferirebbe di certo essere un’ape. Non penso gli piaccia nutrirsi di carogne. Penso piacerebbe anche a lui svolazzare di fiore in fiore sentendone i profumi. Invece no, per nutrirsi gli tocca sentire l’odore fetido della carne in putrefazione.
> 
> Dio ha deciso per lui quale parte deve fare, lui non ha coscienza di ciò e vive la sua parte, fa il suo dovere verso dio.
> 
> ...


 mangiato pesante eh?


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena ha detto in modo sintetico quello che per me c'era da dire, cioè che il suo non è libero arbitrio, ma relativismo, e lo penso anche io.
Invece ero d'accordo con anna, per la prima volta, non Bruja, che è il diavolo che ci tenta, e non Dio.


----------



## lale75 (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Infatti mi chiedevo come mai avessi iniziato a parlare di te non è nel tuo stile, anche se la cosa mi fa piacere.
> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, la pensavo come te quando avevo 20 anni ed ero in piena ebollizione ormonale, ma ora la penso un pò come Verena e Bruja.
> Non si tratta di libero arbitrio, ma del fatto che ti è sempre andata bene...
> Se dovessi essere beccato e perdessi tutto, come è successo a me, cambieresti la tua scala di valori mettendo il libero arbitrio non per primo ma dopo l'amore, la famiglia, il rispetto, la dignità.
> Te lo dico come amica, sempre senza giudicare il tuo punto di vista.


 
Occhio Shine perchè lui non sta parlando di questo, non parla di corna


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma bruja non è intervenuta e* vere non ha detto molto*


 
si vede che quel POCO l'ha colpito


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Ah ecco, scusa Shine, pensavo parlassero di Oscar..!


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Non sta parlando SOLO di corna, ma anche di quello. Se la mia natura è infedele, è giusto contrastarla o devo lasciar esprimere la mia natura liberamente?
L'uomo non è un animale, l'animale non può scegliere, l'uomo si. Ma qui io non farei tanto un discorso di religione, ma del fatto che homo homini deus, cioè l'uomo è un dio per gli altir uomini e per se stesso. Per cui sta a noi vivere nel rispetto di noi stessi, ma anche degli altri. Non credo nella predestinazione nel senso protestante, cioè che già tutto è stabilito e noi non possiamo far nulla per cambiarlo. Io credo che ognuno di noi sia in grado di essere ciò che vuole. La volontà è la chiave di tutto, la nostra volontà è il nostro dio.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si vede che quel POCO l'ha colpito





Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, scusa Shine, pensavo parlassero di Oscar..![/quote]
> 
> 
> pensi sbagliato e sbagliando ti illudi, non montarti troppo la testa però eh ?


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non sta parlando SOLO di corna, ma anche di quello. Se la mia natura è infedele, è giusto contrastarla o devo lasciar esprimere la mia natura liberamente?
> L'uomo non è un animale, l'animale non può scegliere, l'uomo si. Ma qui io non farei tanto un discorso di religione, ma del fatto che homo homini deus, cioè l'uomo è un dio per gli altir uomini e per se stesso. Per cui sta a noi vivere nel rispetto di noi stessi, ma anche degli altri. Non credo nella predestinazione nel senso protestante, cioè che già tutto è stabilito e noi non possiamo far nulla per cambiarlo. Io credo che ognuno di noi sia in grado di essere ciò che vuole. La volontà è la chiave di tutto, la nostra volontà è il nostro dio.


si, volendo lo si può far rientrare nel discorso, ma per favore, 
lasciamo queste misere cose fuori da questo discorso. Almeno questa volta, percaritààà !


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Bhè quel poco ha colpito me in compenso...


----------



## Bruja (30 Marzo 2009)

*...*

Dio ho sempre avuto la sensazione che, come sosteneva Prezzolini, fosse un "rischio", e più passa il tempo e più me ne convinco.
Lo pensiamo e ne speculiamo in rapporto al fatto che lui esista o sul perché esistiamo noi come entità spirituali che non accettano la propria fine materiale? 
Questione infinita suscettibile di infinite variabili....
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dio ho sempre avuto la sensazione che, come sosteneva Prezzolini, fosse un "rischio", e più passa il tempo e più me ne convinco.
> Lo pensiamo e ne speculiamo in rapporto al fatto che lui esista o sul perché esistiamo noi come entità spirituali che non accettano la propria fine materiale?
> Questione infinita suscettibile di infinite variabili....
> Bruja


si, ok, ma non hai risposto alla mia domandina, ci tenevo ad una tua risposta in merito.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non sta parlando SOLO di corna, ma anche di quello. Se la mia natura è infedele, è giusto contrastarla o devo lasciar esprimere la mia natura liberamente?
> L'uomo non è un animale, *l'animale non può scegliere, l'uomo si*. Ma qui io non farei tanto un discorso di religione, ma del fatto che homo homini deus, cioè l'uomo è un dio per gli altir uomini e per se stesso. Per cui sta a noi vivere nel rispetto di noi stessi, ma anche degli altri. Non credo nella predestinazione nel senso protestante, cioè che già tutto è stabilito e noi non possiamo far nulla per cambiarlo. Io credo che ognuno di noi sia in grado di essere ciò che vuole. La volontà è la chiave di tutto, la nostra volontà è il nostro dio.


Anche su questo non vi è alcuna certezza. Anzi, ultimamente cresce sempre di più il numero di specialisti che pensa che ogni scelta sia solo un'illusione. Rita Levi Montalcini compresa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche su questo non vi è alcuna certezza. Anzi, ultimamente cresce sempre di più il numero di specialisti che pensa che ogni scelta sia solo un'illusione. Rita Levi Montalcini compresa.


Dal punto di vista puramente fisico penso che sia anche ipotizzabile, in quanto tutto, ma proprio tutto, per quanto difficilmente calcolabile, è consequenziale, e pure l'infinitesimo moto browniano di una singola particella sarebbe calcolabile e prevedibile, se si tenessero in considerazione tutte le variabili in gioco (moltissime, ma non infinite). Penso però che a fare la differenza sia una componente che si trova per lo più a contrastare con il mondo fisico, quella che io, in mancanza di un termine specifico, definisco "coscienza", e che vedo non esclusiva dell'uomo ma unicamente ripartita in tutto l'Universo in proporzioni diverse. Nelle mie farneticazioni sono arrivato al punto di ipotizzare che sia stato proprio un intervento di questa entità esterna al mondo fisico che ha provocato il "Big Bang", e messo in movimento quella "corrente" di cui ho parlato spesso, anche in questo 3d.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista puramente fisico penso che sia anche ipotizzabile, in quanto tutto, ma proprio tutto, per quanto difficilmente calcolabile, è consequenziale, e pure l'infinitesimo moto browniano di una singola particella sarebbe calcolabile e prevedibile, se si tenessero in considerazione tutte le variabili in gioco (moltissime, ma non infinite). Penso però che a fare la differenza sia una componente che si trova per lo più a contrastare con il mondo fisico, quella che io, in mancanza di un termine specifico, definisco "coscienza", e che vedo non esclusiva dell'uomo ma unicamente ripartita in tutto l'Universo in proporzioni diverse. Nelle mie farneticazioni sono arrivato al punto di ipotizzare che sia stato proprio un intervento di questa entità esterna al mondo fisico che ha provocato il "Big Bang", e messo in movimento quella "corrente" di cui ho parlato spesso, anche in questo 3d.


l'amor che move il sole e le altre stelle; recita dante alla fine del paradiso.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista puramente fisico penso che sia anche ipotizzabile, in quanto tutto, ma proprio tutto, per quanto difficilmente calcolabile, è consequenziale, e pure l'infinitesimo moto browniano di una singola particella sarebbe calcolabile e prevedibile, se si tenessero in considerazione tutte le variabili in gioco (moltissime, ma non infinite). Penso però che a fare la differenza sia una componente che si trova per lo più a contrastare con il mondo fisico, quella che io, in mancanza di un termine specifico, definisco "coscienza", e che vedo non esclusiva dell'uomo ma unicamente ripartita in tutto l'Universo in proporzioni diverse. Nelle mie farneticazioni sono arrivato al punto di ipotizzare che sia stato proprio un intervento di questa entità esterna al mondo fisico che ha provocato il "Big Bang", e messo in movimento quella "corrente" di cui ho parlato spesso, anche in questo 3d.


però, mi sa che abbiamo delle farneticazioni simili


----------



## Old oscar (31 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'amor che move il sole e le altre stelle; recita dante alla fine del paradiso.


eh si, Dante la sapeva lunga............


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista puramente fisico penso che sia anche ipotizzabile, in quanto tutto, *ma proprio tutto, per quanto difficilmente calcolabile, è consequenziale, e pure l'infinitesimo moto browniano di una singola particella sarebbe calcolabile e prevedibile, se si tenessero in considerazione tutte le variabili in gioco (moltissime, ma non infinite*). Penso però che a fare la differenza sia una componente che si trova per lo più a contrastare con il mondo fisico, quella che io, in mancanza di un termine specifico, definisco "coscienza", e che vedo non esclusiva dell'uomo ma unicamente ripartita in tutto l'Universo in proporzioni diverse. *Nelle mie farneticazioni sono arrivato al punto di ipotizzare che sia stato proprio un intervento di questa entità esterna al mondo fisico che ha provocato il "Big Bang", e messo in movimento quella "corrente" di cui ho parlato spesso*, anche in questo 3d.


No. C'è un limite assolutamente non legato all'approssimazione degli strumenti o alle troppe variabili da computare. E' impossibile conoscere posizione e velocità di una particella. Ce lo dice il principio di indeterminazione di Heisenberg. Puoi solo teorizzare delle probabilità, non vi sarà mai alcuna certezza. Nessun potere al mondo potrebbe farlo.
Dipende dalla natura duale delle cose.

Può darsi... certi fisici la chiamano "fluttuazione del campo sub-quantistico"... potremmo anche chiamarla "sussulto di coscienza universale". Ammesso che il big-bang sia davvero avvenuto, qualcosa lo ha comunque provocato.


----------

